

 Can you help? I'm working on new mobile app and I've 3 questions? - mrholek
http://feedback.nessfile.com/

======
andygcook
Brewster does something similar to this if I am understanding the landing page
correctly. You should check out their app if you haven't already.

~~~
mrholek
Yes, I know Brewster

